# German youth?



## SG292H (Aug 1, 2015)

hi I have been doing some research into youth from different countries and I was just wondering about German youth. so my question is how are the youth in Germany different to youth in the UK or USA. are German youth very family orientated? what are German high schools like and is there much violence? lastly would you say the majority of youth in Germany are respectful and help their elders? thankyou for your feedback as I would just like to hear your opinions and experiences.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

SG292H said:


> hi I have been doing some research into youth from different countries and I was just wondering about German youth. so my question is how are the youth in Germany different to youth in the UK or USA. are German youth very family orientated? what are German high schools like and is there much violence? lastly would you say the majority of youth in Germany are respectful and help their elders? thankyou for your feedback as I would just like to hear your opinions and experiences.


One could (and people have) write whole books about this.

The question about German high schools alone is probably impossible to really answer. Germany has 16 Bundesländer (states, provinces, whatever you want to call them) and each has its own school system. Within the different states, there are also different models available to chose from. High school can start in 5th or 7th grade or in some cases be integrated with a sort of middle school.

Otherwise... some young people are family orientated some are not, some are helpful some are not, some are very polite, some are absolutely horrible, probably like everywhere else in the world. I don't think you can generalise.

Compared to the US (on average), there is not much violence in German high schools (on average). There are certainly no metal detectors at the school entrances as is sometimes shown in America. This of course varies depending on the socio-economic situation of the area the school is situated in. I have never heard of any sort of violence in schools the teenagers in my family attend but there are definitely schools that are in a more complicated situation. 

My high school in America didn't even have locks on the student's lockers because it was not needed, nothing got stolen and there was no violence, so I don't really know how you want to compare countries - you might have to compare similar communities within the different countries.


----------

